# 12/1: Trout Bite



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Headed out Saturday morning north of the causeway on Mobile Bay to try and get on some speckled trout. Put in around 6:45 and headed north. Soon as we got to our spot from the first cast to the last it was on!:thumbup: We landed 32 releasing 4 that were 22"+ and kept 28 that were in the 14"-18" range. Didn't catch on undersized trout all day. All were caught on jig heads and soft plastics.
Made for a good Saturday fish fry to go along with watching college football.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice mess of fish, congrats. I would have bet you fished from a stauter with a name like stautytrout.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks!

I have a Stauter I just re-painted it over the summer. Didn't haul it up to the causeway this weekend though. My friend just cleaned out his carbs on his duck boat and was wanting to run it this weekend to make sure it was ready for the season.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/my-16-1976-stauter-built-137308/


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Heck of a report and nice catch.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Pretty boat this is my '72 Cedar Point Special. Been thinking about repainting it a defferent color.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Lyin Too said:


> Pretty boat this is my '72 Cedar Point Special. Been thinking about repainting it a defferent color.


Nice boat! Mine is also a Cedar Point Special w/ a side console. I like the natural wood finish on them a lot. Mine was the colors I re-painted it when we bought it 8 years ago (just made the blue a little darker), but as I was sanding it down found out the original colors were the grey and red. It's alot of work repainting those things!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! classic stuff!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

That's my boy Hunter in those pics...we went to engineering school at AU together. Good dude.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah man I met him through my buddy Greg (the other guy in the pics) I was at AU with both of em.. Not in engineering though I was a biology major.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

are those speckled trout heading for the ocean or do they winter there in the river. fishing down here around 3mb bridge sucks. just trying to find fishermen fishing is the order of the day unless you fish at night for white trout and bull reds.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

In the winter months trout come into the bayous and rivers here to winter and head back out when it gets warmer


----------

